# Sahiwal Coal Power Project set to become first CPEC project to be completed



## Edevelop

The Sahiwal Coal Power Plant is all set to become the first project of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) to be completed. The project, with an estimated cost of $1.8 billion, will inject 1,320 megawatts (MWs) of electricity into the national grid.

Located 20 km from Sahiwal city on the GT Road, a new city has emerged at Qadirabad for all the good reasons. The project is set to generate economic activity in Okara and Sahiwal as the project site falls in the middle of the two cities.

Elaborate security arrangements have been made for Chinese and Pakistani workforce as the project is located only 10 km from Okara Cantt.

Being Pakistan’s first supercritical power plant, the project has two units of 660 MWs. It is one of the early harvest projects of the multi-billion-dollar CPEC initiative designed to boost economic activity in Pakistan.

*THE PLANT:*

. Energy conversion efficiency of steam turbine cycle can be improved by increasing the main steam pressure and temperature.

Being the world’s fastest growing economy, China has the world’s most advanced technology of thermal power. The same technology and equipment is being used in the construction of Sahiwal Coal Fired Power Plant Complex.

These technologies are not only used in the construction of the highly efficient generator unit equipment but also form a complete set of the most advanced equipment, which includes Electro Static Precipitator that is used for the removal of ash particles and desulfurization equipment, which removes Sulphur and heavy metal. This is in accordance with the requirements of the local government for environmental protection.

The project company is also installing air quality monitoring station outside the complex, as per Environmental Protection Agency’s requirement, to check the air quality, using the world’s most advanced monitoring system to monitor data transmission.

To protect the environment, the company developing the project, China Huaneng Group, is constructing anti seepage ash yard which will prevent the ash water from entering into the ground water. In China, ash produced in the power plant is a vital by-product and a very important raw material. There are more buyers in China than sellers of ash.

Huaneng has some of the most advanced technology in the world with respect to efficiency and emissions.

Due to shortage of electricity in Pakistan, many homes, factories, hospitals, shops owners are forced to buy their own generators as backup power supply. It has severely restricted the economic development of Pakistan and it also wastes a lot of resources.

During the construction of the project more than 3,000-strong local labour has been employed.

The company has also hired nearly 200 fresh graduate engineers from Pakistani universities, who have been sent to china for training purposes. They are being trained by staff with knowledge and experience of Chinese power plants. This will not only increase the vision of the graduates but will also give them valuable experience of working on cutting edge technology.







*THE SITE FOR THE PROJECT:*

In view of the possible environmental impact as well grid safety, sites for coal power plants are chosen with great caution. During the operation, the maximum consumption of water for the operation of the Sahiwal Power Plant, it will draw only 29 cusecs of water from the Lower Bari Doab. This quantity of water will have no effect on the lives of farmers. The overall usage of water is less than 60,000 m3 per day. The imported coal used in the power plant will be of good quality with low Sulphur content so that during the operation, emissions will be more environmentally friendly.

As international prices of oil and gas fall, the construction of gas plants seems to be a better choice, but international oil and gas prices can change overtime. Using a local resource makes sense for a developing economy.

The coal-fired supercritical power plants operate at very high temperature and pressure (580 degree centigrade temperature with a pressure of 23 MPa) resulting in much higher heat efficiencies (46%), as compare to sub-critical coal-fired plants which operates at 455 degree centigrade temperature and efficiency of up to 40%. One of the benefits of advanced supercritical power plants is reduced fuel costs due to improved plant efficiency.

Experts say the supercritical power plants are highly efficient with best available pollution control technology which captures the vast majority of the pollutants. This increases the KWh produced per kg of coal burned with fewer emissions.

Because of the multiple techno-economic benefits along with its environment-friendly cleaner technology; more and new power plants are coming-up with this state-of-the-art technology. As environment regulations are becoming more stringent, adopting this cleaner technology can be highly beneficial.

*PROJECT DEVELOPMENT:*

A visit to the project site by Pakistan Today revealed a fast pace of work involving thousands of local workers. Conversations with the engineers at the site appeared to show that the Chinese engineers, with assistance from local workers, are going to finish the project ahead of the time and the project will start generating power before December 2017.

The construction on the project started in June 2015.

After the completion of the foundation of the boiler, installation of the boiler steel structure has been started and all 9 floors have been completed for the boiler steel structure. Now, the installation of the heating equipment is being completed.

Installation of Turbine steel structure building has been completed. There are a total of four floors where installation has been completed.

The construction of the outer cylinder of the chimney has been completed. On completion, the height of the chimney has reached 175 meters.

The construction of cooling tower one has reached up to more than 90 meters. On completion, its height will be more than 170 meters. In case of cooling tower two, the construction of 88 support columns has been completed.

Asked about the environmental hazards of the coal-fired project, Chen Wei, an official at the project brushed aside the impression about any environmental issues for the inhabitants.

“We have used Electrostatic Precipitator (ESP) for the project which makes it Pakistan’s first super critical power plant. This equipment is used to remove carbon particles from the smoke coming from the boiler. The foundations of the ESP units have been completed,” he said.

Chen added that the company had also used desulphurization unit in the project as this equipment removes Sulphur from the smoke.

“The construction of the foundation of the unit has completed along with the construction of the processing building. Moreover, the construction of the main entrance bridge has also been completed,” he added.

Chen said that the company is also in the process of planting 30,000 saplings in the vicinity to help improve the ecosystem of the area.

*CHANGING LIVES:*

The project is doing wonders for the inhabitants in particular and the people of Pakistan in general. The construction of the project has created 3,000 direct and thousands of indirect jobs for the local population.

During the construction of the project, all the raw materials, like cement, sand, crush, wood and other building materials are being bought from the local market of Pakistan. Furniture for the project is being bought from the local market of Sahiwal.

Thousands of paid workers of the project also spend money in the local markets thus helping improve the local economy. The $1.8-billion project will also become a national asset upon completion.

Abdul Raheem, a welder on the site, told _Pakistan Today_ that the project had impacted his life greatly.

“Getting a job in my hometown is a blessing for me. Before I started doing this job, I didn’t even own a bicycle. Now I own a motor bike,” he said.

Omer Abdullah, a steel fixer at the plant, said that this job had helped him send his children to a good school.

“My shift lasts for 8 hours and with overtime, I get a handsome salary. The additional sum has enabled my children to get better education,” said Omar.

When asked how the Chinese co-workers and officers treat them, Omar said that the Chinese nationals treat them even better than the local contractors.

_Pakistan Today_ also witnessed the rest areas for the workers on the site. When asked, Chen Wei said that the local workers leave for their homes during the break while the people from nearby cities stay in the rest areas.

http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/201...to-become-first-cpec-project-to-be-completed/

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Edevelop

@Muhammad Omar @SBD-3 @NOMAN SALEEM @Viper0011. @aamerjamal @Zaneesh852 @Danish saleem @yesboss

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Next will be Karachi Port Qasim One

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

And exactly what government plans to avoid all the cancers and lungs problems and environmental hazards coming with these coal projects??


----------



## A.M.

Gentelman said:


> And exactly what government plans to avoid all the cancers and lungs problems and environmental hazards coming with these coal projects??


Read the OP and you'll find the answers.


----------



## Edevelop

Gentelman said:


> And exactly what government plans to avoid all the cancers and lungs problems and environmental hazards coming with these coal projects??



Didn't you read ?


Pakistan’s first supercritical power plant


Experts say the supercritical power plants are highly efficient with best available pollution control technology which captures the vast majority of the pollutants. This increases the KWh produced per kg of coal burned with fewer emissions.


These technologies are not only used in the construction of the highly efficient generator unit equipment but also form a complete set of the most advanced equipment, which includes Electro Static Precipitator that is used for the removal of ash particles and desulfurization equipment, which removes Sulphur and heavy metal. This is in accordance with the requirements of the local government for environmental protection.


To protect the environment, the company developing the project, China Huaneng Group, is constructing anti seepage ash yard which will prevent the ash water from entering into the ground water.


The project company is also installing air quality monitoring station outside the complex, as per Environmental Protection Agency’s requirement, to check the air quality, using the world’s most advanced monitoring system to monitor data transmission.


“We have used Electrostatic Precipitator (ESP) for the project which makes it Pakistan’s first super critical power plant. This equipment is used to remove carbon particles from the smoke coming from the boiler. The foundations of the ESP units have been completed,” he said.


Chen added that the company had also used desulphurization unit in the project as this equipment removes Sulphur from the smoke.


Chen said that the company is also in the process of planting 30,000 saplings in the vicinity to help improve the ecosystem of the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Danish saleem

Muhammad Omar said:


> Next will be Karachi Port Qasim One



Port Qasim one, and two Nuclear Plants, also under construction of 1000 MW Each.


----------



## jamal18

Gentelman said:


> And exactly what government plans to avoid all the cancers and lungs problems and environmental hazards coming with these coal projects??



Latest generation coal plants are a far cry from the lung blockers of the 1950's. Coal is the best way for Pakistan to go, not having to pay for oil, good for the balance of payments, and protected from the see-saw of oil prices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Danish saleem said:


> Port Qasim one, and two Nuclear Plants, also under construction of 1000 MW Each.



those Nuclear Plants are not Included in CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viper0011.

cb4 said:


> Experts say the supercritical power plants are highly efficient with best available pollution control technology which captures the vast majority of the pollutants. This increases the KWh produced per kg of coal burned with fewer emissions.
> 
> 
> These technologies are not only used in the construction of the highly efficient generator unit equipment but also form a complete set of the most advanced equipment, which includes Electro Static Precipitator that is used for the removal of ash particles and desulfurization equipment, which removes Sulphur and heavy metal. This is in accordance with the requirements of the local government for environmental protection.
> 
> 
> To protect the environment, the company developing the project, China Huaneng Group, is constructing anti seepage ash yard which will prevent the ash water from entering into the ground water.




The new technologies around air purification can distill the outgoing air, post coal burning and can be made extremely low emission, about 80% below what's released from other plants today. 

Second, through using a purification cell (don't know what they call that in Chinese process engineering), you can remove majority of the Carbon so preserve the environment in this area. Then, this Carbon is taken into high heat, desert areas, not being used today by humans and is dumped in mines like tunnels deep below the ground. The idea is, the high heat would turn this carbon and fossils into Oil, Gas and minerals after many decades, etc, as the high heat and underground availability of water allows the chemical reactions to take place where the minerals, oil, etc, can be reproduced eventually. But nevertheless, these new technologies are very environment friendly.

I hope they plant Tree conversations around these plants which will further help in cleaning up the air through consuming Carbon Dioxide by plants, and releasing Fresh Oxygen everyday, and not to mention, growing animal species who'd start to live in these tree conversations. Its a win win situation for everyone!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Sandman

Gentelman said:


> And exactly what government plans to avoid all the cancers and lungs problems and environmental hazards coming with these coal projects??


From the article 


cb4 said:


> *“We have used Electrostatic Precipitator (ESP) for the project which makes it Pakistan’s first super critical power plant. This equipment is used to remove carbon particles from the smoke coming from the boiler. The foundations of the ESP units have been completed,” he said.*
> 
> Chen added that the company had also used desulphurization unit in the project as this equipment removes Sulphur from the smoke.
> 
> “The construction of the foundation of the unit has completed along with the construction of the processing building. Moreover, the construction of the main entrance bridge has also been completed,” he added.
> 
> *Chen said that the company is also in the process of planting 30,000 saplings in the vicinity to help improve the ecosystem of the area.*


On topic good going

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genghis khan1

I was all happy till i read.


cb4 said:


> The imported coal used in the power plant


Not only we are not using our own coal, we are importing it now.  no matter how many filter and sensors you equip plant with, Coal is still a dirtier energy source. 



cb4 said:


> project will start generating power before December 2017.


I think Pakistan Today ejaculated prematurely. We still got year and a half for this project to be operational.


----------



## Gentelman

cb4 said:


> Didn't you read ?
> 
> 
> Pakistan’s first supercritical power plant
> 
> 
> Experts say the supercritical power plants are highly efficient with best available pollution control technology which captures the vast majority of the pollutants. This increases the KWh produced per kg of coal burned with fewer emissions.
> 
> 
> These technologies are not only used in the construction of the highly efficient generator unit equipment but also form a complete set of the most advanced equipment, which includes Electro Static Precipitator that is used for the removal of ash particles and desulfurization equipment, which removes Sulphur and heavy metal. This is in accordance with the requirements of the local government for environmental protection.
> 
> 
> To protect the environment, the company developing the project, China Huaneng Group, is constructing anti seepage ash yard which will prevent the ash water from entering into the ground water.
> 
> 
> The project company is also installing air quality monitoring station outside the complex, as per Environmental Protection Agency’s requirement, to check the air quality, using the world’s most advanced monitoring system to monitor data transmission.
> 
> 
> “We have used Electrostatic Precipitator (ESP) for the project which makes it Pakistan’s first super critical power plant. This equipment is used to remove carbon particles from the smoke coming from the boiler. The foundations of the ESP units have been completed,” he said.
> 
> 
> Chen added that the company had also used desulphurization unit in the project as this equipment removes Sulphur from the smoke.
> 
> 
> Chen said that the company is also in the process of planting 30,000 saplings in the vicinity to help improve the ecosystem of the area.


These points themselves are proving that its a great health hazard...
What when the Management will be handed over to Pakistanis??
Who need 30,000 trees we even gulped all natural forests...
And why using those all expensive measures for nothing??
Anyways these coal plants are great concern as Chinese won't be always here!!


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

InshaAllah entire Pak will convert into a giant construction site. Turkey also took that path to transform economy to the next level of modernization where you can start thinking about innovations, better public services, business diversification etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## I M Sikander

Gentelman said:


> And exactly what government plans to avoid all the cancers and lungs problems and environmental hazards coming with these coal projects??


60 percent of world power is produced by coal power plants, that's also include China India USA Britain, Australia and many more who are much more concerned abt the environment and peoples health.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

Ranasikander said:


> 60 percent of world power is produced by coal power plants, that's also include China India USA Britain, Australia and many more who are much more concerned abt the environment and peoples health.


I won't go far..
yeah maybe you forgot, even Pakistan is suffering from environmental effects and unusual foggy situation in certain places near border due to Indian coal projects....
http://www.economist.com/news/asia/21642224-air-indians-breathe-dangerously-toxic-breathe-uneasy
and we already have a high air pollution chart!
http://www.dawn.com/news/1119031/pakistans-urban-air-pollution-off-the-charts-world-bank
https://www.chinadialogue.net/artic...ects-in-Pakistan-likely-to-damage-environment


----------



## Edevelop

Gentelman said:


> I won't go far..
> yeah maybe you forgot, even Pakistan is suffering from environmental effects and unusual foggy situation in certain places near border due to Indian coal projects....
> http://www.economist.com/news/asia/21642224-air-indians-breathe-dangerously-toxic-breathe-uneasy
> and we already have a high air pollution chart!
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1119031/pakistans-urban-air-pollution-off-the-charts-world-bank
> https://www.chinadialogue.net/artic...ects-in-Pakistan-likely-to-damage-environment




Everyone is convinced there are energy shortages in Pakistan 

BUT, can't have:

Solar and Wind due to higher costs, triggering corruption accusations

Coal and LNG due to environmental concerns, triggering NGOs to file lawsuits

Hydropower projects due to their location, triggering ethnic conflicts

Do you have any concrete alternative where everyone can be happy ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamal18

Guys, for the last time, modern coal plants are vastly cleaner then those of the past. It's a developing technology; how long before they are virtually emission free?

Imported coal ? It's only a matter of time before this is replaced when domestic production is ramped up.

Never a fan of nuclear power, dangerous stuff.


----------



## SBD-3

cb4 said:


> @Muhammad Omar @SBD-3 @NOMAN SALEEM @Viper0011. @aamerjamal @Zaneesh852 @Danish saleem @yesboss


Iss mai bhee commission khaya hoga kiu bhyee @notorious_eagle



jamal18 said:


> Never a fan of nuclear power, dangerous stuff.


Then its probably high time you leave UK


----------



## FunkyGen

I wish my countrymen on this board wouldn't go overboard with hate on this news... Anyhow just so to make clear this is a CPEC project which again is a project of the PMLN leadership... and they do deserve an applause on this...


----------



## Gentelman

cb4 said:


> Everyone is convinced there are energy shortages in Pakistan
> 
> BUT, can't have:
> 
> Solar and Wind due to higher costs, triggering corruption accusations
> 
> Coal and LNG due to environmental concerns, triggering NGOs to file lawsuits
> 
> Hydropower projects due to their location, triggering ethnic conflicts
> 
> Do you have any concrete alternative where everyone can be happy ?


Let's continue this discussion after inauguration of Bhasha Dam's construction for 5th-6th time.... 
and sindhi nationalist waderas abusing Punjabis over issue of Kalabagh dam!


----------



## SBD-3

Gentelman said:


> Let's continue this discussion after inauguration of Bhasha Dam's construction for 5th-6th time....
> and sindhi nationalist waderas abusing Punjabis over issue of Kalabagh dam!


Not only Sindhi waderas but Pushton politics have been long based on Kala Bhag (even to date)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aamerjamal

Muhammad Omar said:


> Next will be Karachi Port Qasim One


If you are referring to Wind yes they will start production in 2017, but today i got the news that other then these 3 unit two more companies are ready to start 2 or 3 more unit... so in short Pakistan economy must touch the sky from 2020...



Gentelman said:


> These points themselves are proving that its a great health hazard...
> What when the Management will be handed over to Pakistanis??
> Who need 30,000 trees we even gulped all natural forests...
> And why using those all expensive measures for nothing??
> Anyways these coal plants are great concern as Chinese won't be always here!!


did you knew anything about Kanupp and problems he faces? Old nuclear Plant near Karachi?
You seriously under estimate Pakistanis


----------



## Muhammad Omar

aamerjamal said:


> If you are referring to Wind yes they will start production in 2017, but today i got the news that other then these 3 unit two more companies are ready to start 2 or 3 more unit... so in short Pakistan economy must touch the sky from 2020...
> 
> 
> did you knew anything about Kanupp and problems he faces? Old nuclear Plant near Karachi?
> You seriously under estimate Pakistanis



I was Referring to Port Qasim Coal Power Plant not wind


----------



## Jhon Smith

"""""lines from thread r""""
Being the world’s fastest growing economy, China has the world’s most advanced technology of thermal power. The same technology and equipment is being used in the construction of Sahiwal Coal Fired Power Plant Complex. 

Shiwsll id most fertile land in Pak, v should not install plant in that area , it may damage the entire cows and buffalo population






ITs sad to see where v r heading... China is our friend but v have to think , what we r doing??? These plants china r going to install here, r the plants that china going to shut down. Our govt is making us fool by transferring those used plants from china to mess up the Pakistan..
V should move to water or nuclear power generation 

Here is news which says China will shut down the all coal plants







*Beijing to Shut Down All Coal-Fired Power Plantsby 2017*



Development and Reform Commission announced recently that the government of Beijing has developed a clean air action plan, under which it will shut down all coal-fired power plants by 2017, three years ahead of the original schedule.



*China to Shut Down 1,000 + Coal Mines*


----------



## BRAVO_

here is the simple truth ... when nawaz came in to power shortages were almost 7000MW and still its the same ... on the other hand due to oil prices abnormal reduction no benefits have been passed to ordinary public yet ..

why still our GDP growth is slower ? answer is just like a human body need energy to function properly same way countries also required energy to boost their economy at a reasonable cost.


----------



## Viper0011.

BRAVO_ said:


> here is the simple truth ... when nawaz came in to power shortages were almost 7000MW and still its the same ... on the other hand due to oil prices abnormal reduction no benefits have been passed to ordinary public yet ..
> 
> why still our GDP growth is slower ? answer is just like a human body need energy to function properly same way countries also required energy to boost their economy at a reasonable cost.




Are you sure you know what you are talking about? I don't think so, allow me to butcher your biased views with facts 

1) Electric Needs: The electric needs when NS came in, were already depressed and were further declining. People had moved to generators in their homes, and commercial industry was shut down. A HUGE number of businesses had moved to places like Malaysia, Bangladesh, China and some even to India (multi national ones specially). So what this means, is that if you had a shortfall of 7000 MW, if all the above were still in working condition, the real short fall would've been doubled that number (if we pretend that the power issue started from the day NS took the office and before him, the country was running on full economic throughout with all businesses working).

2) I've actually met and advised a few CEO's of large textile industries in Pakistan, who were literally losing dozens of millions per week (in dollars) and were loosing hundreds of millions in contract from the West in dollars). So you can't take the number of a three times inversely correlated depressed electric and industry throughput and come up with 7000 MW. That's wrong.

3) Population Increase: Pakistan has the second highest birth rate as of 2014 (per World Bank reports I read back then when I was reviewing the strategy till 2018, which was presented to the IMF and WB). So, let's say, in the past 4 3+ years, you had an increase of 15-20 million children, similarly, probably another few million people became legally adults (turning 17 or 18, whichever one is the "legal age in Pakistan"), and then many millions, similarly joined the workforce and started to make some $$$$ or doing business. So millions of new households were born in the past three years, further INCREASING the electric needs. So the already depressed shortfall that I outlined in number 1, would not be increased. So as of today, the shortfall may be around 15000-18000 MW. With many projects and extensions already starting to bear fruit, this shortfall has been reduced to 7000 MW. Plus the furnace oil industry has ALSO been pumping at full capacity.

4) Remember, the first thing NS did, was to bring back many businesses on their own guarantees so that some of the money and jobs would come back to Pakistan. Then, they also looked into how to generate quick electricity. So the fact as of now, is that the businesses are NOT shut down. There is proper electricity being provided to the industry in Punjab (that was totally cut by Zardari, a SAD reality of Pakistani politics where leaders are allowed to derail the system and destroy the economy, the current sit-ins and all that drama, is the same thing, destroy the progress and the economy or steal the government).

But, all this effort above, has started to pay off. Pakistan's macro and micro economic indicators have gotten much stable and better in the past three years. The IMF is on their own, are saying god bye to Pakistan as the government of Pakistan doesn't want to take dictation anymore and they have enough savings that they aren't in default or anything, like they were when they came into power. For the FIRST time in Pakistan's history, you have over $ 21 billion in saving reserves. Why couldn't someone do all this in the past 70 years?

There are a LOT of talkers.......not one entity that can say "we did all this" besides the current government!!

5) Your GDP is growing at a steady pace now. It is going to go higher up in starting 2018, as the projects come online, new jobs are created and the entire economic cycle gets an uplift with electricity available 24*7.

Its VERY easy to criticize without having a clue about the real complexities. Its MUCH harder for anyone to actually DO what these guys did in less than 3-4 years. I don't care on Pakistani politics and all that bullshiit drama, but where impressive progress is made that helps an ENTIRE nation of 220 million people (who've lived in darkness for the past 70 years), the credit should be given. Many investments are also coming to Pakistan. Every Western company has asked for NO power outages and the fact that this system will remain in tact, till its normal course. So they know the billions they are ready to pour in, will be honored by the next government as long as the government changes legally and on time. Anything else will create a vacuum and the Chinese and the West specifically will run away. The Iranians on the back-end have given Chinese plenty of easy benefits to join the Chahabar route from Afghanistan per India's desire and India has told the Chinese to do better in trade if they can listen to Iran, all to cut Pakistan off. So whoever thinks the Chinese are in because of "their interest" is smoking or drinking stuff that they shouldn't be. This is ALL a work of a government who's convinced the Chinese towards cooperation and investments. 

Chinese are your friends, but they've been your friends for the past 5 decades......where was the $ 50 billion worth of investment before in anyone else's time? Its simply a matter of who they want to do business with. Same goes for Turks, Russians, Eastern Europe, the EU (GSP Plus), etc, etc. 

There is plenty of manufacturing business (electronics, semi conductor, etc), coming to Pakistan and verbal agreements and studies have already been completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Congrats 

Great news


----------



## MilSpec

Viper0011. said:


> Are you sure you know what you are talking about? I don't think so, allow me to butcher your biased views with facts



Fact: 
_: something that truly exists or happens : something that has actual existence
: a true piece of information_

So lets see if you butchered his facts, or rather butchered the concept of Facts




Viper0011. said:


> 1) Electric Needs: The electric needs when NS came in, were already depressed and were further declining. People had moved to generators in their homes, and commercial industry was shut down. A HUGE number of businesses u had moved to places like Malaysia, Bangladesh, China and some even to India (multi national ones specially). So what this means, is that if you had a shortfall of 7000 MW, if all the above were still in working condition, the real short fall would've been doubled that number (if we pretend that the power issue started from the day NS took the office and before him, the country was running on full economic throughout with all businesses working).



"Electricity Needs": What was the shortfall before NS and what is the current shortfall? How did you determine the demand being Doubled ? Which multinational businesses moved production facility to India? 
I don't see a single *FACT* here



Viper0011. said:


> 2) I've actually met and advised a few CEO's of large textile industries in Pakistan, who were literally losing dozens of millions per week (in dollars) and were loosing hundreds of millions in contract from the West in dollars). So you can't take the number of a three times inversely correlated depressed electric and industry throughput and come up with 7000 MW. That's wrong.



None of it again is a fact, In fact it is utter BS. CEO of large textiles *literally *lost dozens of millions per week as you emphasize means if the there is atleast one textile agency that can produce say dozens of million /week for even a month, Show me one Textile in Pakistan that has a turnover of 4xDozen - 48 Million Dollar turnover in a single month. 

Because there is no such large textile mill which has earnings of a dozen million dollar/week that it can lose such earnings, that implies your meeting was exactly as fictional as rest of your delusional grand standing. 



Viper0011. said:


> 3) Population Increase: Pakistan has the second highest birth rate as of 2014 (per World Bank reports I read back then when I was reviewing the strategy till 2018, which was presented to the IMF and WB). So, let's say, in the past 4 3+ years, you had an increase of 15-20 million children, similarly, probably another few million people became legally adults (turning 17 or 18, whichever one is the "legal age in Pakistan"), and then many millions, similarly joined the workforce and started to make some $$$$ or doing business. So millions of new households were born in the past three years, further INCREASING the electric needs. So the already depressed shortfall that I outlined in number 1, would not be increased. So as of today, the shortfall may be around 15000-18000 MW. With many projects and extensions already starting to bear fruit, this shortfall has been reduced to 7000 MW. Plus the furnace oil industry has ALSO been pumping at full capacity.



Fact: Pakistan's on the list of nations with Birth rate came is at Number 50 and not 2nd. 

Reflects quite poorly on the your review of strategy when you cannot understand the difference between 2 and 50. It just reaffirms that not a single boast that throw has an ounce of truth to it.









Viper0011. said:


> 4) Remember, the first thing NS did, was to bring back many businesses on their own guarantees so that some of the money and jobs would come back to Pakistan. Then, they also looked into how to generate quick electricity. So the fact as of now, is that the businesses are NOT shut down. There is proper electricity being provided to the industry in Punjab (that was totally cut by Zardari, a SAD reality of Pakistani politics where leaders are allowed to derail the system and destroy the economy, the current sit-ins and all that drama, is the same thing, destroy the progress and the economy or steal the government).



Again rhetoric, No fact presented.



Viper0011. said:


> But, all this effort above, has started to pay off. Pakistan's macro and micro economic indicators have gotten much stable and better in the past three years. The IMF is on their own, are saying god bye to Pakistan as the government of Pakistan doesn't want to take dictation anymore and they have enough savings that they aren't in default or anything, like they were when they came into power. For the FIRST time in Pakistan's history, you have over $ 21 billion in saving reserves. Why couldn't someone do all this in the past 70 years?



Fact:
18 Billion Dollars to 21 billion Dollars in Six years, in the same period the external debt went from 57 Billion Dollars to 68 Billion Dollars. 

http://www.sbp.org.pk/ecodata/FER/2016/Forex-25-Mar-16.pdf

http://www.tradingeconomics.com/pakistan/external-debt





Viper0011. said:


> 5) Your GDP is growing at a steady pace now. It is going to go higher up in starting 2018, as the projects come online, new jobs are created and the entire economic cycle gets an uplift with electricity available 24*7.



Again not a fact but a prediction. 



So out of the 5 "Facts" presented, none of them are facts but just rhetoric, made up stories, outright lies, prediction and common knowledge. 
Well done though you were successful in butchering the concept of "Facts"

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Viper0011.

MilSpec said:


> Fact:
> _: something that truly exists or happens : something that has actual existence
> : a true piece of information_
> 
> So lets see if you butchered his facts, or rather butchered the concept of Facts
> 
> "Electricity Needs": What was the shortfall before NS and what is the current shortfall? How did you determine the demand being Doubled ? Which multinational businesses moved production facility to India?
> I don't see a single *FACT* here
> 
> 
> 
> None of it again is a fact, In fact it is utter BS. CEO of large textiles *literally *lost dozens of millions per week as you emphasize means if the there is atleast one textile agency that can produce say dozens of million /week for even a month, Show me one Textile in Pakistan that has a turnover of 4xDozen - 48 Million Dollar turnover in a single month.
> 
> Because there is no such large textile mill which has earnings of a dozen million dollar/week that it can lose such earnings, that implies your meeting was exactly as fictional as rest of your delusional grand standing.
> 
> 
> 
> Fact: Pakistan's on the list of nations with Birth rate came is at Number 50 and not 2nd.
> 
> Reflects quite poorly on the your review of strategy when you cannot understand the difference between 2 and 50. It just reaffirms that not a single boast that throw has an ounce of truth to it.
> 
> View attachment 304253
> 
> 
> 
> Again rhetoric, No fact presented.
> 
> 
> Fact:
> 18 Billion Dollars to 21 billion Dollars in Six years, in the same period the external debt went from 57 Billion Dollars to 68 Billion Dollars.
> 
> http://www.sbp.org.pk/ecodata/FER/2016/Forex-25-Mar-16.pdf
> 
> http://www.tradingeconomics.com/pakistan/external-debt
> 
> 
> Again not a fact but a prediction.
> 
> So out of the 5 "Facts" presented, none of them are facts but just rhetoric, made up stories, outright lies, prediction and common knowledge.
> Well done though you were successful in butchering the concept of "Facts"



Ouch.....Viper apparently bit you on the right place. Did they fire you from that security job? I told you, I'd double up the salary and you won't have to work the night shifts. You didn't listen.....I am offering out of respect for you as you are a fel-low PDF member  

By the way, its a fact that the population is growing and needing more electricity, its also a fact that so many businesses left and the remainder weren't getting electricity at all and there are PLENTY of facts that Pakistanis will understand. A Monkey watching an Elephant breaking a tree, and then attempting to hit that tree with his head, doesn't become an Elephant. He becomes "hurt" instead. Similarly, leave this topic to the people who know the details. Debating with you on this subject is like debating with a resident of Moon on Earthly issues  


How about you write about Jamnagar power plant and let go of this. As much as I would LOVE to answer you, its a total waste of time talking to an Indian guy over Pakistan's electrical issues. Like I said, write about Mumbai or Jamnagar and I'd love to jump in as the conversation would make sense. Leave this topic up to the Pakistanis to respond to. Majority of them who know the situation would tell you they understood every bit of what I wrote.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Viper0011. said:


> Ouch.....Viper apparently bit you on the right place. Did they fire you from that security job? I told you, I'd double up the salary and you won't have to work the night shifts. You didn't listen.....I am offering out of respect for you as you are a fel-low PDF member
> 
> By the way, its a fact that the population is growing and needing more electricity, its also a fact that so many businesses left and the remainder weren't getting electricity at all and there are PLENTY of facts that Pakistanis will understand. A Monkey watching an Elephant breaking a tree, and then attempting to hit that tree with his head, doesn't become an Elephant. He becomes "hurt" instead. Similarly, leave this topic to the people who know the details. Debating with you on this subject is like debating with a resident of Moon on Earthly issues
> 
> 
> How about you write about Jamnagar power plant and let go of this. As much as I would LOVE to answer you, its a total waste of time talking to an Indian guy over Pakistan's electrical issues. Like I said, write about Mumbai or Jamnagar and I'd love to jump in as the conversation would make sense. Leave this topic up to the Pakistanis to respond to. Majority of them who know the situation would tell you they understood every bit of what I wrote.



hehe, got hammered on every fact, And don't you worry about my job buddy, worry about your fare.

How does it feel being belittled on every thread. At least have some self respect, display your original flags, stop boasting about your made up profession and just be a honest poster, life here will be much easy. To hide one lie you have to make up a million lies and then you get kicked in the teeth in every other thread. I feel sorry for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Viper0011.

MilSpec said:


> hehe, got hammered on every fact, And don't you worry about my job buddy, worry about your fare.
> 
> How does it feel being belittled on every thread. At least have some self respect, display your original flags, stop boasting about your made up profession and just be a honest poster, life here will be much easy. To hide one lie you have to make up a million lies and then you get kicked in the teeth in every other thread. I feel sorry for you.




You can belittle me? People like you, have no background, a real value system or anything. You just grow like weed and take over others jobs , and do H1B fraud. That's really as far as you can go. You should ALWAYS wake up and salute  for how the US changed your life from your previous life. When you were living in that 900 square foot house in India, I was running an empire at the age of 17. So go find a comparable and be happy with it. The day you sat on that long Air India flight to the US, was the luckiest day of your life. I make BETS worth $ 250K in sports and casinos for fun four times a month, and I think you MAKE half of it in an entire year!! I made $ 400 K last night off a boxing match bet in Vegas, again just for fun. Nufff said, find your place and map on the planet


----------



## MilSpec

Viper0011. said:


> You can belittle me? People like you, have no background, a real value system or anything. You just grow like weed and take over others jobs , and do H1B fraud. That's really as far as you can go. You should ALWAYS wake up and salute  for how the US changed your life from your previous life. When you were living in that 900 square foot house in India, I was running an empire at the age of 17. So go find a comparable and be happy with it. The day you sat on that long Air India flight to the US, was the luckiest day of your life. I make BETS worth $ 250K in sports and casinos for fun four times a month, and I think you MAKE half of it in an entire year!! I made $ 400 K last night off a boxing match bet in Vegas, again just for fun. Nufff said, find your place and map on the planet


hehe,
Delusions of a Cab driver. Life can be harsh.
Don't you have a PMLN thread to troll on?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Viper0011.

MilSpec said:


> hehe,
> Delusions of a Cab driver. Life can be harsh. Don't you have a PMLN thread to troll on?



My limo driver gets paid more than you make in a year. That's for sure. Let me know if you want to burn some dollars, I'll bring some cash money in my Enzo. 

Now what do you know about that. By the way, Mr. D'Souza was over here a couple of weeks ago asking me to introduce him into a $ 20 million potential client. Google him, he's the CEO of Cognizant . I am SURE you know who he is.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Viper0011. said:


> My limo driver gets paid more than you make in a year. That's for sure. Let me know if you want to burn some dollars, I'll bring some cash money in my Enzo.
> 
> Now what do you know about that. By the way, Mr. D'Souza was over here a couple of weeks ago asking me to introduce him into a $ 20 million potential client. Google him, he's the CEO of Cognizant . I am SURE you know who he is.....


man, you are hilarious.


----------



## Viper0011.

MilSpec said:


> man, you are hilarious.



And you are a low life. Go grow somewhere else like Weeds. Useless green stuff that gets you sick. Let me know if you ever want to put a couple of thousands dollars on a bet. I am good for it


----------



## MilSpec

Viper0011. said:


> And you are a low life. Go grow somewhere else like Weeds. Useless green stuff that gets you sick. Let me know if you ever want to put a couple of thousands dollars on a bet. I am good for it



Why would I wan't to rob you off your monthly salary given your intellect, I am not that heartless. Hold on to it man, never know when that Crown Victoria breaks down.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Viper0011.

MilSpec said:


> Why would I wan't to rob you off your monthly salary given your intellect, I am not that heartless. Hold on to it man, never know when that Crown Victoria breaks down.



By the way, you've successfully trolled this thread off topic!!!! Here's my Crown Victoria  . There are people on this planet who are dumb like a door knob, I tell ya. Enjoy the "thought" of what you could ONLY see and can never afford


----------



## MilSpec

Viper0011. said:


> By the way, you've successfully trolled this thread off topic!!!! Here's my Crown Victoria  . There are people on this planet who are dumb like a door knob, I tell ya. Enjoy the "thought" of what you could ONLY see and can never afford
> 
> View attachment 304267


hehe,

sounds legit. Owner of a ferrari enzo with a shitty grainy camera. hah

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Viper0011.

MilSpec said:


> hehe,
> 
> sounds legit. Owner of a ferrari enzo with a shitty grainy camera. hah



I know your type so well, which is why I told you how low life you were, totally expected. The real pics of ALL of my sports cars are in high definition. However, this site, didn't allow me to upload the picture. So I saved it as a GIFF (lower quality) and it uploaded fine. Now watch the picture a few more times, feel bad about the security job and hit the bed. I don't have time to waste. I am on a business call with our Japanese friends and wasting time with you for no effing good reason.


----------



## MilSpec

Viper0011. said:


> I know your type so well, which is why I told you how low life you were, totally expected. The real pics of ALL of my sports cars are in high definition. However, this site, didn't allow me to upload the picture. So I saved it as a GIFF (lower quality) and it uploaded fine. Now watch the picture a few more times, feel bad about the security job and hit the bed. I don't have time to waste. I am on a business call with our Japanese friends and wasting time with you for no effing good reason.


That's funny.


----------



## Roybot

Viper0011. said:


> By the way, you've successfully trolled this thread off topic!!!! Here's my Crown Victoria  . There are people on this planet who are dumb like a door knob, I tell ya. *Enjoy the "thought" of what you could ONLY see and can never afford *
> 
> View attachment 304267





Viper0011. said:


> I know your type so well, which is why I told you how low life you were, totally expected. *The real pics of ALL of my sports cars are in high definition. However, this site, didn't allow me to upload the picture. So I saved it as a GIFF (lower quality) and it uploaded fine. *Now watch the picture a few more times, feel bad about the security job and hit the bed. I don't have time to waste. I am on a business call with our Japanese friends and wasting time with you for no effing good reason.



@MilSpec

That's weird cause this 2004 Ferrari is up for sale in London.






http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/ferrari/enzo/ferrari-enzo--2004-54/5136338?v=b

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## MilSpec

Roybot said:


> @MilSpec
> 
> That's weird cause this 2004 Ferrari is up for sale in London.
> 
> View attachment 304271
> 
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/ferrari/enzo/ferrari-enzo--2004-54/5136338?v=b



ROFL ROFL ROFL

@Spectre check this out

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Spectre

MilSpec said:


> ROFL ROFL ROFL
> 
> @Spectre check this out



Point is lost on him. This is his daily job for which he gets paid so..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ali_raza

Viper0011. said:


> By the way, you've successfully trolled this thread off topic!!!! Here's my Crown Victoria  . There are people on this planet who are dumb like a door knob, I tell ya. Enjoy the "thought" of what you could ONLY see and can never afford
> 
> View attachment 304267


ooh man go file a report in ur nearest station ur enzo farrari is stolen and on sale in london....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gentelman

aamerjamal said:


> did you knew anything about Kanupp and problems he faces? Old nuclear Plant near Karachi?
> You seriously under estimate Pakistanis


do you have any idea about the management of KANUPP?? Kindly search and let me know if its under looney tunes of WAPDA or Pakistan Atomic Energy comission...


----------



## BRAVO_

Viper0011. said:


> Are you sure you know what you are talking about? I don't think so, allow me to butcher your biased views with facts
> .



it will b good next time if you will come up with proper authentic link rather than trolling.

truth is since Nawaz Sharif came to office in 2013 his government announced a string of big ticket power plants that have failed to live up to their fanfare billing.

A 6000 megawatt MW coal powered park has been quietly put on the back burner A planned 1000 MW solar park only has an installed capacity of 100 MW so far and the Nandipur plant of 425 MW closed days after the prime minister inaugurated it over management and pricing disputes (which is by the way turning out to be the most expensive plant by production)

Werner Liepach Pakistan head of the Asian Development Bank which is the biggest external investor in Pakistans power sector he openly said already that"*They kept hyping generation too much creating unrealistic deadlines that end in disappointment,*"

until following problems will not be taken care this issue will never ever be fixed coz frankly its not about production only its about how to manage the production.

1 Cash flow problems are created in the supply chain because of circular debt and mismanagement of govt departments.
2 Because of lack of investment old transmission network suffers severely resulting line loses.
3 No public investment in the thermal power has encouraged as the sector was to be privatized as a result power plants in public sector are producing far less power than their actual capacity.
4 Power theft and under recovery of bills has crossed the value of Rs.260 billion to the power sector and is further discourages investment in the sector.
5 In the winter season when the country faces extreme shortage of gas government normally cuts down the gas supply to power sector in order to meet the demand of domestic users and selected fertilizer companies which causes a loss of USD 400 million to the power sector and causes shortage of energy generation as well.

now if you have any better idea do share it with people that without addressing the above issues how some one will fix the energy shortages.i think you are really not aware yet with the current installed capacity of Pakistan which is 22,797 MW but production stands at a dismal 12,000 MW.


----------



## Viper0011.

BRAVO_ said:


> it will b good next time if you will come up with proper authentic link rather than trolling.
> 
> truth is since Nawaz Sharif came to office in 2013 his government announced a string of big ticket power plants that have failed to live up to their fanfare billing.
> 
> A 6000 megawatt MW coal powered park has been quietly put on the back burner A planned 1000 MW solar park only has an installed capacity of 100 MW so far and the Nandipur plant of 425 MW closed days after the prime minister inaugurated it over management and pricing disputes (which is by the way turning out to be the most expensive plant by production)
> .



WOW, WOW, WOW......you are HIGHLY misguided. This ain't ARY where you can blabber all you want and your viewers are lacking common sense to not realize the truth from bullshiit.

On this VERY thread, there have been ALL the details posted. The Solar AND Nandipur are both "OVER" producing.

On Nandipur, its took more money. But, it can NEVER be the most expensive plant lol . Its a tiny, mini power plant. Every been to Tarbela? I've been to it when we were doing a project with a German company (Tarbela turbines are German made). I've been down the Turbines where the Turbine blades run and create power, LITERALLY about 30 feet above the fierce moving water of Indus, that scares the living shiit out of you if you saw those massive blades, the water pressure and what the scary noise of the generators!! ALL Turbines combined from Nandipur, don't make up even ONE of Tarbela's Turbine in terms of size, power and the volume!!!!

The Nandipur project didn't just "become" more expensive because NS took the money on the back seat of his PM car and deposited it into his bank account, it became so expensive because the previous government let such expensive and critical machinery sit for years in a damped, humid environment that would rotten a LOT of metals. So how do you know that a manufactured Fridgeraor has a broken pipe that goes from the inside of the Fridge's body to its top Freezer? There is no way, UNTIL you run it a few times and the problem comes out.

And when the problem came out, the engineers from Tarbela told the government that they've managed such complex operation, fixing this, would be a peace of cake (mind you, this is Chinese tech, and these smart as* engineers have worked on the German and Canadian tech all their life!!). So now, the previous time and money is being wasted.

When the authorities contacted the Chinese, the machines were out of the manufacturers three year warranty!!!! Guess what? These machines cost hundreds of millions of dollars. So either way you look at it, the money HAD to be spent. It didn't go to NS as a GIFT, like "someone" from a Land Mafia decided to give IK a BILLION worth home as a "GIFT"  

Since the Nandipur deal, the government has put a stipulation in ALL Chinese contracts (talk about being fair to the country), that every Chinese project, will require the Chinese to train Pakistani engineers IN CHINA and ON real projects. Not just give them books and show them youtube videos of their stuff, but allow them internship into working projects with the SAME tech, so they have the architectural and troubleshooting knowledge when they come back after a year worth of experience. That is how you do it 

@cb4 : I think you posted those pictures showing Nandi Pur power plant working above capacity. Will you help the member above get a real feel of the reality than what he learns from ARY and other IK paid propaganda channels please? Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BRAVO_

Viper0011. said:


> WOW, WOW, WOW......you are HIGHLY misguided. This ain't ARY where you can blabber all you want and your viewers are lacking common sense to not realize the truth from bullshiit.
> 
> On this VERY thread, there have been ALL the details posted. The Solar AND Nandipur are both "OVER" producing.
> 
> On Nandipur, its took more money. But, it can NEVER be the most expensive plant lol . Its a tiny, mini power plant. Every been to Tarbela? I've been to it when we were doing a project with a German company (Tarbela turbines are German made). I've been down the Turbines where the Turbine blades run and create power, LITERALLY about 30 feet above the fierce moving water of Indus, that scares the living shiit out of you if you saw those massive blades, the water pressure and what the scary noise of the generators!! ALL Turbines combined from Nandipur, don't make up even ONE of Tarbela's Turbine in terms of size, power and the volume!!!!
> 
> The Nandipur project didn't just "become" more expensive because NS took the money on the back seat of his PM car and deposited it into his bank account, it became so expensive because the previous government let such expensive and critical machinery sit for years in a damped, humid environment that would rotten a LOT of metals. So how do you know that a manufactured Fridgeraor has a broken pipe that goes from the inside of the Fridge's body to its top Freezer? There is no way, UNTIL you run it a few times and the problem comes out.



*Nandipur power turning out to be most expensive*

SLAMABAD: The much-talked about Nandipur power project has been generating the most fuel-expensive electricity among about 80 power plants operating in the country despite having advanced machinery.

According to monthly filings to the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra), the average fuel cost of electricity generated by the 425MW Nandipur project in November stood at about Rs10.25 per unit (kwh).

The controversial plant achieved an average capacity utilisation of 42 per cent.

The fuel cost is even higher than that of decades-old power plants in the private and public sectors, which are normally dubbed inefficient and not-so-well-maintained machines.

The fuel cost of independent power producers (IPPs) and public sector generation companies (Gencos) ranged between Rs5 and Rs8.30 per unit.

The National Transmission and Dispatch Company (NTDC), which is responsible for procurement of energy from all power plants, maintains a merit order list — starting from the cheapest to the most expensive — of 78 power stations, including those running on hydropower, gas, nuclear, furnace oil, high speed diesel and liquefied natural gas. Interestingly, no stakeholder is aware of the Nandipur plant’s merit order.

Informed sources said Nepra had sought explanations from the NTDC and the Central Power Purchasing Agency (CPPA) about the merit order of Nandipur plant, but had yet to receive these.

The merit order and capacity utilisation, commonly known in technical jargon as plant factor, play a critical role in determination of monthly fuel component charge of consumer tariff.

According to official record submitted to Nepra, power plants being run on furnace oil like Nandipur produced electricity at Rs8.30 per unit in November, compared to Rs10.35 by the Nandipur plant.

Hub Power Company, set up in the early 1990s, produced electricity at Rs7.65. The fuel cost of AES of Nishat Group at Rs8.30 per unit was the highest among IPPs.

The average fuel cost of Block-I of Kot Addu power plant, privatised in 1996, stood at Rs6.57 per unit and its block-II at Rs7.16.

The average fuel cost of Attockgen stood at Rs5.75 per unit, Atlas Power at Rs6.79 and Nishat Power and Nishat Chunian at Rs6.76 and Rs6.87 respectively. Hubco’s Norowal plant produced electricity at Rs6.84 per unit.

Interestingly, the fuel cost of decades-old thermal power plants of Gencos was also cheaper than the Nandipur project.

For example, the fuel cost of Genco-I (Jamshoro) stood at Rs8.52 per unit and Genco-III at Rs9.35 per unit.

The Nandipur plant has been in the limelight for more than five years because of inordinate delays, cost overruns and allegations of mismanagement, corruption and kickbacks.

_Published in Dawn, January 9th, 2016

http://www.dawn.com/news/1231744_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

BRAVO_ said:


> *Nandipur power turning out to be most expensive*
> 
> SLAMABAD: The much-talked about Nandipur power project has been generating the most fuel-expensive electricity among about 80 power plants operating in the country despite having advanced machinery.
> 
> According to monthly filings to the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra), the average fuel cost of electricity generated by the 425MW Nandipur project in November stood at about Rs10.25 per unit (kwh).
> 
> The controversial plant achieved an average capacity utilisation of 42 per cent.
> 
> The fuel cost is even higher than that of decades-old power plants in the private and public sectors, which are normally dubbed inefficient and not-so-well-maintained machines.
> 
> The fuel cost of independent power producers (IPPs) and public sector generation companies (Gencos) ranged between Rs5 and Rs8.30 per unit.
> 
> The National Transmission and Dispatch Company (NTDC), which is responsible for procurement of energy from all power plants, maintains a merit order list — starting from the cheapest to the most expensive — of 78 power stations, including those running on hydropower, gas, nuclear, furnace oil, high speed diesel and liquefied natural gas. Interestingly, no stakeholder is aware of the Nandipur plant’s merit order.
> 
> Informed sources said Nepra had sought explanations from the NTDC and the Central Power Purchasing Agency (CPPA) about the merit order of Nandipur plant, but had yet to receive these.
> 
> The merit order and capacity utilisation, commonly known in technical jargon as plant factor, play a critical role in determination of monthly fuel component charge of consumer tariff.
> 
> According to official record submitted to Nepra, power plants being run on furnace oil like Nandipur produced electricity at Rs8.30 per unit in November, compared to Rs10.35 by the Nandipur plant.
> 
> Hub Power Company, set up in the early 1990s, produced electricity at Rs7.65. The fuel cost of AES of Nishat Group at Rs8.30 per unit was the highest among IPPs.
> 
> The average fuel cost of Block-I of Kot Addu power plant, privatised in 1996, stood at Rs6.57 per unit and its block-II at Rs7.16.
> 
> The average fuel cost of Attockgen stood at Rs5.75 per unit, Atlas Power at Rs6.79 and Nishat Power and Nishat Chunian at Rs6.76 and Rs6.87 respectively. Hubco’s Norowal plant produced electricity at Rs6.84 per unit.
> 
> Interestingly, the fuel cost of decades-old thermal power plants of Gencos was also cheaper than the Nandipur project.
> 
> For example, the fuel cost of Genco-I (Jamshoro) stood at Rs8.52 per unit and Genco-III at Rs9.35 per unit.
> 
> The Nandipur plant has been in the limelight for more than five years because of inordinate delays, cost overruns and allegations of mismanagement, corruption and kickbacks.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, January 9th, 2016
> 
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1231744_



Isn't bahawalpur Solar Power is the Most Expensive? it's per unit production is 14 -15 Rupees


----------



## MilSpec

Don't take him seriously, he is just a paid false flag PMLN troll, just look at his posts. Just like his enzo everything about him is fake.


BRAVO_ said:


> *Nandipur power turning out to be most expensive*
> 
> SLAMABAD: The much-talked about Nandipur power project has been generating the most fuel-expensive electricity among about 80 power plants operating in the country despite having advanced machinery.
> 
> According to monthly filings to the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra), the average fuel cost of electricity generated by the 425MW Nandipur project in November stood at about Rs10.25 per unit (kwh).
> 
> The controversial plant achieved an average capacity utilisation of 42 per cent.
> 
> The fuel cost is even higher than that of decades-old power plants in the private and public sectors, which are normally dubbed inefficient and not-so-well-maintained machines.
> 
> The fuel cost of independent power producers (IPPs) and public sector generation companies (Gencos) ranged between Rs5 and Rs8.30 per unit.
> 
> The National Transmission and Dispatch Company (NTDC), which is responsible for procurement of energy from all power plants, maintains a merit order list — starting from the cheapest to the most expensive — of 78 power stations, including those running on hydropower, gas, nuclear, furnace oil, high speed diesel and liquefied natural gas. Interestingly, no stakeholder is aware of the Nandipur plant’s merit order.
> 
> Informed sources said Nepra had sought explanations from the NTDC and the Central Power Purchasing Agency (CPPA) about the merit order of Nandipur plant, but had yet to receive these.
> 
> The merit order and capacity utilisation, commonly known in technical jargon as plant factor, play a critical role in determination of monthly fuel component charge of consumer tariff.
> 
> According to official record submitted to Nepra, power plants being run on furnace oil like Nandipur produced electricity at Rs8.30 per unit in November, compared to Rs10.35 by the Nandipur plant.
> 
> Hub Power Company, set up in the early 1990s, produced electricity at Rs7.65. The fuel cost of AES of Nishat Group at Rs8.30 per unit was the highest among IPPs.
> 
> The average fuel cost of Block-I of Kot Addu power plant, privatised in 1996, stood at Rs6.57 per unit and its block-II at Rs7.16.
> 
> The average fuel cost of Attockgen stood at Rs5.75 per unit, Atlas Power at Rs6.79 and Nishat Power and Nishat Chunian at Rs6.76 and Rs6.87 respectively. Hubco’s Norowal plant produced electricity at Rs6.84 per unit.
> 
> Interestingly, the fuel cost of decades-old thermal power plants of Gencos was also cheaper than the Nandipur project.
> 
> For example, the fuel cost of Genco-I (Jamshoro) stood at Rs8.52 per unit and Genco-III at Rs9.35 per unit.
> 
> The Nandipur plant has been in the limelight for more than five years because of inordinate delays, cost overruns and allegations of mismanagement, corruption and kickbacks.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, January 9th, 2016
> 
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1231744_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## livingdead

Roybot said:


> @MilSpec
> 
> That's weird cause this 2004 Ferrari is up for sale in London.
> 
> View attachment 304271
> 
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/ferrari/enzo/ferrari-enzo--2004-54/5136338?v=b


oh man.. you are so mean...


----------



## cloud_9

Roybot said:


> @MilSpec
> 
> That's weird cause this 2004 Ferrari is up for sale in London.
> 
> View attachment 304271
> 
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/ferrari/enzo/ferrari-enzo--2004-54/5136338?v=b


That's @umair's car.He bought this after selling his Land Cruiser.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imiakhtar

Ranasikander said:


> 60 percent of world power is produced by coal power plants, that's also include China India USA Britain, Australia and many more who are much more concerned abt the environment and peoples health.



Incorrect for the UK. Less than 10% of generation is from coa lin the uk.

Those swallowing the propaganda should take a look at China's air quality indicators.


----------



## Kabira

Roybot said:


> @MilSpec
> 
> That's weird cause this 2004 Ferrari is up for sale in London.
> 
> View attachment 304271
> 
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/ferrari/enzo/ferrari-enzo--2004-54/5136338?v=b



Even if he had Ferrari, I don't see the point of bragging on internet forum


----------



## Zibago

save_ghenda said:


> Even if he had Ferrari, I don't see the point of bragging on internet forum

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Viper0011.

BRAVO_ said:


> *Nandipur power turning out to be most expensive*
> 
> SLAMABAD: The much-talked about Nandipur power project has been generating the most fuel-expensive electricity among about 80 power plants operating in the country despite having advanced machinery.



Says who? Says the "DAWN" aka, IK's paid media branch, a part of that 1 billion corruption and bribery that was paid by IK and Tareen a few months ago . 

Show some real proofs validated by real organizations like the WB or the ADB. Quoting cheap, yellow journalists who don't even have proper education and experience in journalism, and will write anything for a small piece of land or some few thousand $$'s, is flat out wrong and irrelevant to the reality.


----------



## Zibago

Viper0011. said:


> Says who? Says the "DAWN" aka, IK's paid media branch, a part of that 1 billion corruption and bribery that was paid by IK and Tareen a few months ago .
> 
> Show some real proofs validated by real organizations like the WB or the ADB. Quoting cheap, yellow journalists who don't even have proper education and experience in journalism, and will write anything for a small piece of land or some few thousand $$'s, is flat out wrong and irrelevant to the reality.


Dawn is paid haha according to noon leagis every media house except geo is paid 
the only party that paid journalist is noon league they established s god damn media cell just to hire an army of trolls and we all know about them rewarding pro leagi journalists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

let the power come


----------



## BRAVO_

Viper0011. said:


> Says who? Says the "DAWN" aka, IK's paid media branch, a part of that 1 billion corruption and bribery that was paid by IK and Tareen a few months ago .
> 
> Show some real proofs validated by real organizations like the WB or the ADB. Quoting cheap, yellow journalists who don't even have proper education and experience in journalism, and will write anything for a small piece of land or some few thousand $$'s, is flat out wrong and irrelevant to the reality.


Shabash ... carry on jatta .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## guest11

Roybot said:


> @MilSpec
> 
> That's weird cause this 2004 Ferrari is up for sale in London.
> 
> View attachment 304271
> 
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/ferrari/enzo/ferrari-enzo--2004-54/5136338?v=b

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*More Pictures of Sahiwal Coal Power Plant Latest *

*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Good grief reality of @Viper0011. 's Ferrari story is still getting thanked after 3 weeks.

Dude why don't you say something on this topic?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## friendly_troll96

@Viper0011. let's talk about your Ferrari n make people jealous.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karakoram

friendly_troll96 said:


> @Viper0011. let's talk about your Ferrari n make people jealous.



Post reported for trolling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

karakoram said:


> Post reported for trolling


BFHD


----------



## karakoram

friendly_troll96 said:


> BFHD


enjoy your ban in ramadan shaitan is kept in prison in month of ramadan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

